# ARGH! I can't STAND RUDE LITTLE KIDS!



## CellyCell (Feb 23, 2008)

For reals, though. I seriously don't remember ever being rude to an adult or someone else being rude to one when I was little.

Heads up because my ass is still heated and cussing will be a guarenteed.

I wanted to sock this kid in the mouth today. ARGH!

Okay, so at work there is this group of kids who basically get away with murder because their mom is those Parent representative thing at the Elementary school, she has her own office and everything but she was a volunteer who got the position - not a legit thing, lemme just clear that out - like I don't think she got a degree in whatever she does, I doubt it.

ANYCRAP - so she has a son in the 5th grade who in the past year has been on my god damn nerves with his blantant ****ing rudeness. And it doesn't help that me and his mom had a go late last year because I "wasn't coming up to her in person about the issues her son be having". What-****ing-ever. I have a feeling this women told her son not to be listening to what I tell him to do because ever since that incident - his attitude has done a 180 flip. 2 weeks ago, we were getting all the grades ready for their snack outside in the playground... this kid (I'mma be calling Punk Ass) would not want to cooperate. He was hiding in the slide and not listening to me nor another teacher - we told them, get in line and no talking.

This is what he said, "you ain't my teacher. damn. I ain't got to listen to you. You see me? TALK TALK TALK TALK - I'M TAAAAAAAAALKING" Ugh.

So the minute I got inside the door I wrote him up a behavior warning (3 of these warnings and you get kicked out of the program).

Well, next thing I notice is my boss TALKING to him about the behavior warning but I don't see her actually giving it to his mom to sign it. So basically, I believe my boss dismissed this incident which is complete bullshit because if anyone saw the way he spoke to me - automatically that's a big ****ing no-no.

So today, my coworker who takes care of the 5th grade class was waving around a behavior warning to my class as a joke and then he goes to the table next to mine and waves it to a few of his kids who included that punk ass. He joking tell them they're all getting written up and me and my class laugh at their reaction - then punk ass looks at one of my kids and tell him, "shut up Adriel. damn. don't be laughing". My coworker heard that and said now he really was going to write him up for saying that while I'm there just looking at punk ass nodding my head not doing nothing.

As I turn my head, I hear punk ass going "dont be laughing ms. celia." I turn my head right quick going... "excuse me? dont be what?" and punk ass goes, "dont be laughing. i saw you laughing... you better not be". I'm like thinking in my head, oh he ****ing didnt just go there - so I shot back, "was I laughing at you? was I even laughing... " punk ass goes, "i aint playing with you. just watch what's gonna happen."

This little ****-face just threaten me!!! OH HELL ****ING NO.

I looked at him and nodded because my face was turning mad red with anger - I told my coworker and my boss what happen and to call his mother and they just said ok, they will. PFFT. Before we left for work - punk ass was there throwing a toy around the cafeteria and it flew in front of me, so I went to go pick it up to throw it in the garbage and punk ass got and started wrestling it for me... kept saying, "damn - give me my toy bag. he didnt want to hand it over."

So coming this monday or if she calls me this weekend. I'mma tell her straight up if her punk ass son doesn't listen to me again then I'mma just kick him out and go straight to my main boss for that. It's just ridiculous now because NO ONE writes him up because my boss is cool with his mom which is a bunch of bullshit.

Ugh, I hate mothers who are hella lenient and act like their children are precious little shit holes when they arent. I'm serious, I'm talking about them bebe-kids who aint got nothing better to do then to fight, disrupt and not listen to the teachers and who gets blame for hella shit? Everyone else besides their damn kids... I HATE how she makes her kids think like their shit dont stink. I'm telling you folks, don't raise your kids to be big-headed *******s who think they're above others. UGGGGGGGGGGH.

So I dunno - I'm shaking with annoyance right now. I REALLY don't wanna see that damn kid no more.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 23, 2008)

This is exactly why i couldnt work with kids! I think you should keep perservering though and if your boss doesnt do anything about it then keep reporting everything until eventually something is done. if you really think he is getting more lenient treatment than the other kids and nobody is doing anything because of who his mum is, is there someone with more authority than your boss that you could go to? cos its totally not on.


----------



## kellianne76 (Feb 23, 2008)

It sounds like he needs to be *****ed slapped.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 23, 2008)

I would definately go to a "higher power", someone who isn't all buddy buddy with the kid's mom. Because what is going on isn't fair to you or the other kids. And probably even more-so, it's going to be better for "punk ass". Because the more people let things slip for him, and the more he just always gets his way is just going to hurt him more and more. Because kids who get everything handed to them, and don't get any punishment for things are the ones who end up having a hard time taking care of themselves later in life. I know cause my dad was one and now I'm engaged to one......their both still little boys who think the world revolves around them. And I feel like half the time I have to do everything short of wipe jerry's ass. Lol. So I'd tell someone if I was you.

I have been seeing this lately too, and it IS really really infuriating. I've deffinately noticed at work that most of the kids are just straight up brats with no respect for anyone. Not all of them, but about half. And the same ones who are being rude are the ones whose parents just let them run wild throughout the store without watching them or anything. They just go about their shopping while their kids commence with the terror. And what pisses me off more are these little middle school and high school aged girls who think they are gods gift to man and think I'm there to be their servent. It's their attitudes that kill me the most and I have a really hard time biting my tongue sometimes. And I'm totally like you, the reason it pisses me off so much is because I NEVER treated adults with disrespect like that. And when I was in middle school and high school of course I thought college girls and 20 something girls were cool and I couldn't wait to be that age, and I would never-ever-ever be such a total ***** to one. I feel likes its my time to start getting some respect as a grown up, but doesn't look good. It's more then frustrating. People are straight up having too many kids, because they're bored I guess, and then not keeping them in check.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 23, 2008)

I remember my 1st job when I was 16, I worked as a camp counselor...BIG mistake! Those kids were a pain the ass...lol but I don't let them get to me. Most of them just want attention and to try and get a rise out of you. Usually I ignore them and they'll stop the smart remarks. Good thing this was a summer job, so I only had to deal with it for 3 grueling months. I've been babysitting 5-9 yr olds for about 2 yrs now on the side. They're annoying spoiled brats who would stop at nothing but to make your life miserable. Basically what I say to them "If you don't do what I say there's NO food, NO tv" that usually shuts them up.

If your boss isn't doing anything about the situation, I would try and take it to someone who will. Or maybe you should find a better job elsewhere. It's not the end of the world. There's plenty of other opportunities out there and I honestly think if you're not happy at a job, than you should just pack your stuff and leave. I rather get paid less and do something I like doing, then having to put up with a job that I dislike. However if you do like your job and it's just this one kid who's being the major issue, have it dealt with asap.


----------



## daer0n (Feb 23, 2008)

Reason why i dont like kids, except mine really lol and i HAVE to like them cause they are mine, but i freaking hate disrespectful little brats, and i try to raise mine to be respectful to adults, i dont know why this new generation of parents wont do anything to stop their kids from being so rude! i have seen them jumping around all over the place, yelling at their parents and stuff like that, and the parents are like nothing is happening, they end up growing up to do whatever they want because of this, i really hate it too, i know too many mothers out there that think their kids are all that and a bag of chips, its ok to love them, but to love them doesnt mean to raise them like freaking little nazis.


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 23, 2008)

It's just this one kid who I can't stand... his whole family to be exact.

Other than that, I'm fine with the job - I can stand it for majority of the time. And any other kid who gives me lip, they're dealt with quicker than this child - only cus this kid's mom acts like her shit and her kid's shit don't stink.

I have a meeting for work tomorow and I'll most likely bump into a superior there but I don't want to get my boss in trouble, I just want the damn kid kicked out. So if no one does a thing about it - I'm going to highest power and complain to my boss.

I'm still kinda agitated though.


----------



## Sheikah (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow Celly that's awful. I hate when people see kids as just kids, like the things they do don't matter because they're just kids. Well, the big revelation is, kids actually become adults! Yeah I guess they never thing about the kind of horrible human being they're raising. They just throw them and their superiority complexes into society to really "cooperate" to make this world a better place to live. Rightttt...


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 23, 2008)

i know it's hard, but it;s not worth riskin your career over...it's just one child ho was raised in a bad envioment..u can't be expected to make his whole enviorment better. .nor is it his fault..dont blame the child on it's upbringing...


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 23, 2008)

Take a Spa Day and chill out. I hope little Punk Ass gets what is coming to him!


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *4getmeNot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i know it's hard, but it;s not worth riskin your career over...it's just one child ho was raised in a bad envioment..u can't be expected to make his whole enviorment better. .nor is it his fault..dont blame the child on it's upbringing... Haha. TRUST ME... that kid ain't living no life of sadness.
Just brought up ****ing spoiled as ****.


----------



## Anthea (Feb 23, 2008)

Celly, I think your doing the right thing taking it further. Children should not be allowed to disrespect a teacher/carer or adult like that.


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 23, 2008)

Celly, I probably shouldn't say this but I was reaaaaaaaaaaaally looking forward reading the part where you finally slapped him, lol.


----------



## bCreative (Feb 23, 2008)

I feel you!! That's why I don't ever want to work with kids or have my own because I might straight kill those little fu*kers!!


----------



## Darla (Feb 23, 2008)

Two thoughts about this (my wife works in a school)

How supportive is your administration about discipline? I agree with those that said this needs to be escalated. and as far as discipline for the larger group a bad apple can really ruin things. I would see if somehow that group peer pressure can be turned against him. Like making everyone wait on account of that one person.

Secondly maybe there are other things you can do to get your msg across.

But whatever you do don't ever loose your cool.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Feb 24, 2008)

What a little ****er. I'd go to my main boss too since no one else wants to do anything about it.


----------



## beaglette (Feb 24, 2008)

Celly, I notice a pattern here with your boss. I recall the story of the little boy who is "autistic" and whose dad is in denial about the fact his kid should still be expected to behave! Didn't you give that kid his third write-up too and your boss dismissed it? Same thing here.

How on earth can the administration expect the kids to respect you when they won't trust your judgment and uphold your decisions???

Ok, back to bratty, rude, needs-to-be-spanked kid. Yes, they are certainly annoying. Thing is, they learn that behavior from somewhere and hint, it's not their peers. It's their parents. They either learn it by example or by being allowed to act in that matter. And with your description of his mother, it's clear where he's learned his behavior from. Sad thing is, he's probably not going to change simply because of his mother, at least not until he grows up and becomes rational (if that ever happens). But, hopefully you can get him out of your program and let him be someone else's problem.

When I was 500 lbs, I was in a grocery store and a kid was sitting in the grocery cart while is his mother was there. They were in line in front of me. He gasped and said REALLY LOUD "MAN YOU'RE FAT!!!" I looked at him and non-chalantly said "AND YOU'RE RUDE!!!! You shouldn't say things like that to anyone, especially an adult." His mother, I'm certain, wasn't happy however, obviously it was tolerated to make fun of fat people (as it usually is, unfortunately). He learned it from her. She was embarrassed but, I bet she learned a lesson from that!

Hang in there and slap your administrators for me. They are ticking *me* off when I read your stories






Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Feb 24, 2008)

I know I wanted to read the part where you punched him too. LOL


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 24, 2008)

I told my coworkers the story today at training and they were surprised I didn't sock him either. Haha.

I bet I'm the first to get threaten by a little ass kid there.

All I told my coworker, he just needs to call his mother and let him know what happen or my boss tell her - you know, so she's aware of what happened so I can just go ask my main boss if it's okay to just pull him out without the need of more behavior warning.

Screw having him in the program for the next 3 months.

Thanks for the support guys! These are reasons why I might not come back next year to the job - our boss doesn't really listen out that some kids just can not be in our program. Argh.

Beaglette - you're on the money. Our site coordinator, as much as I like her as a person - she sucks at being more of displinary person and following through on things. Last year she took care of 1st grade class and sucked at that too and the only reason she became a coordinator is because I passed 2 times on the offer (because I had the most experience but I prefer working with the kids hands on) and she reluctantly stepped out. She liked it better but with her passive personality - errnt ain't cutting it!


----------



## chocobon (Feb 24, 2008)

I hate rude, impolite kids and I blame their parents for that!! He should get kicked out of the program!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 24, 2008)

well if this kid can't learn to respect adults, he should be kicked out of the program. lol, i'm not very good at staying cool i would have probably slapped him already.


----------



## SewAmazing (Feb 24, 2008)

Can you imagine living with this kid? He's going to be a gem at 16... Don't let him steal your thunder. Concentrate on the majority of the kids that are doing what they are supposed to do. I would follow procedures though, and possibly have a sit down with him and his mom to document the behavior as a precursor to having him removed from the program.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can you imagine living with this kid? He's going to be a gem at 16... Don't let him steal your thunder. Concentrate on the majority of the kids that are doing what they are supposed to do. I would follow procedures though, and possibly have a sit down with him and his mom to document the behavior as a precursor to having him removed from the program. Great advice!! Document everything! Take the steps you need to. You will actually be doing the kid a favor.


----------



## LilRayofSun (Feb 25, 2008)

Don't hate the kid, hate the sorry excuse for a parent who allowed him to become the punk he is!

Grrrrrrr and we wonder what is happening to our youth?? Moms need to step up and do a lil mouth popping earlier, and quit being in such denial when it comes to the bad behavior of thier kids.


----------



## beaglette (Feb 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LilRayofSun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't hate the kid, hate the sorry excuse for a parent who allowed him to become the punk he is!
Grrrrrrr and we wonder what is happening to our youth?? Moms need to step up and do a lil mouth popping earlier, and quit being in such denial when it comes to the bad behavior of thier kids.

Oh, oh, oh! Ding, ding, ding, we have a winner





Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 25, 2008)

When her kids act up - I know their mom "beats their asses" in. It's just she raises them to stand up for themselves - which is okay to an extent but it's obviously a bad way of telling them, "don't take shit from no one" attitude.

I wrote her daughter up last week for punching another girl - I asked her daughter why she did it and she goes, "my mom said if someone hits me - then to hit them back." And I go, "but yeah - look where you're at if just went to me instead of punching her back. you're getting written up for something you didn't start". But at least her daughter is smart enough to know not to speak back to an adult.

We'll see what happens tomorrow...


----------



## MindySue (Feb 25, 2008)

I effing hate little kids for this reason. No respect anymore. It's funny how these days parents let their kids do whatever they want and give them whatever they want. Always backfires and creates a punk ass. Lovely future generation we will have.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 25, 2008)

What a little brat!


----------



## nics1972 (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice *sarcastic*

Jim and I dont want kids and THIS kind of attitude/behavior is a big reason behind our decision. Even if parents try HARD to raise their kids right, the outside world influence is SO great, you just dont know what they will turn out as adults. Its a very open ended question and we can debate on it all day, but in the end, much as I love kids, do I REALLY want to undertake that HUGE responsibility of trying to raise them right and then, inspite of everything, he turns out like "punk ass" and grows up to be a bigger "punk ass" ? I dont believe I do..

I am proud of you for putting your foot down. You rock, Celly.. way to go..


----------



## angryasiangirl (Feb 25, 2008)

It depends on how his parents reared him. And apparently, he's completely spoiled. I've seen a lot of kids like that on my daily trek through life and holy crapp, if I could throw stuff at people without being prosecuted.. ;x


----------



## melpaganlibran (Feb 27, 2008)

i agree with going over bosses' head or whatever. i dislike some kids intensely, they are far more intelligent and manipulative than some adults give them credit for being. that kid is an ******* but he's still JUST a kid. just be grown, dont let em phase yah and last but not least...know that if he don't know his place someone will put him IN it, now or later. may not be you who gets to do it but he'll get his. till then you can hope he gets kicked out? point blank. i'm glad i don't work with children. i don't hate kids, i just couldn't DEAL well. see my second sentance if you think i'm bein' overharsh as ya'll read.

-mb


----------



## cablegiirl (Feb 27, 2008)

BOUNDARIES! Such a huge issue for kids, if they don't get them that is. Structure actually makes kids feel important and loved. Also, obviously his mom doesn't have much self discipline (self regulated boundaries), so she doesn't set ANY KIND of example of how to develop self discipline and doesn't expect it from him.

It's too bad that most kids anymore are completely lacking in self discipline, which helps develop a healthy 'sense of self' and would totally avoid behavior like this!

I am sooooooo tired of people having kids (and more kids, and more kids) who are completely inadequate as parents!!!!

I hope you get him removed since it truly is, in a sort of backwards way, the most loving thing you can do for him!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 28, 2008)

I WANNA SOCK THAT ****ING KID AND HIS MOM IN THE MOUTH... ARRRRGH.

Bro, okay - so wtf, they had some little conference going on in the cafeteria today with the kid's mom because the kid was talking back to my co-worker. My co-worker told me later how she made it known that she doesn't like me (big ****ing wow) and how she won't talk to me as an adult but as an employer... and whatever I do, she's going straight to my boss from now on. She wants me fired..

WOW. WOW, I'M TELLING YOU. *****es be ****ing hating.

SOOOO... I wrote a letter to my boss saying all of this in hopes that he reads it and we can schedule a one-on-one talk about the whole situation. **** getting in trouble over this shithead and his mom. Little ****er threaten me and the mom doesnt give a **** because she dont like me. She really thinks I ain't going to do shit. I'm so heated right now!

Ugh, it aggravates how she keeps calling ME... ME unprofessional. She works in the damn ****ing school and tells her kids its okay to talk back to me. Wow.

You know why she don't like me? Our damn little incident in the beginning of the school year. Her kid forever talks back to me - and I told her outloud in front of my coworkers how ramon's ***** ass was talking back. Then she had a hissy fit saying how unprofessional I was for saying that outloud and I dont do that with the other kids' parents and making her look bad.

WELL GUESS ****NG WHAT, YOUR KIDS ARE THE WORST KIDS IN THE PROGRAM, GET THE **** OVER IT.

I'm serious... folks who have kids! Dont think just because I dont have kids doesnt mean I dont know how it feels... I put 3 yrs of my damn life towards this kids, I see them as my own too!

uggggh im crying cus im so ****ing mad right now. I dont know what to do...


----------

